# Best Alternative 5-pt Harness for Plane- Not Carseat?



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll be traveling across the Atlantic with two kids, 6 mo and 3y. The baby will be in our Sit-n-Stroll (a travel carseat). The 30 lb, 38-inch three-year-old used a lap belt before but I felt it wasn't as safe as it could be. I saw the CARES harness but it seems really flimsy for the expense.

I remember someone here linked to an insertable harness that looked more like a seat pad or something, and it was more solid.

What do you use for your kids? I don't mind the expense- we'll be able to use this with the next child, and for this one more than once- but I want to get my money's worth.

Flight attendants' experiences / suggestions are especially welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

There is no 'harness' that is approved for a child on the plane outside of the CARES harness.

The CARES harness is extremely safe and FAA approved, and your only option for safe child restraint outside of a standard car seat


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

I used the CARES harness for my DD when she was about 2.5 yo and it worked really well. On a long flight, it's not as comfortable for sleeping as a car seat, but we used it on a short flight and it was great. I wanted it primarily because I wanted DD to stay in her seat, and it seemed to do the trick nicely. She felt like she was buckled in and so wasn't all over the place like she would've been with just the lap belt. It's also really nice not to have to bring a car seat if you won't be riding in a car!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah, we will bring a carseat, but logistically, with me, two children, and luggage for all of us for the next month or two until the military ships our stuff, I just don't see how I could manage two carseats as well.







Thanks for the tips on the CARES harness. I prefer FAA approved.

I'd love to bring a second carseat, but since they have to be next to a window and there is just NO WAY I'm having either kid not right next to me, two kids in carseats is physically impossible.







I seriously considered wheeling DD1's carseat along until I remembered that little detail.

I will order the CARES harness tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You can have two seats next to each other in a row! I have done it.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Really! I was told by everyone on our last flights that the seat HAD to be by a window. I am not sure I could get them in next to one another- I had to put up the armrest to get the sit-n-stroll in last time.

With whom did you fly?

Hmmm. That is something to consider.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Before you buy a CARES harness, be sure to see if you can rent or buy used on Ebay or Craigslist. Unlikely if you're on the other side of the Atlantic (which way are you going?)

I haven't used the CARES harness but I used to have a Sit & Stroll. Sometimes I did have to put the armreasts up but it usually fit just fine. No, it doesn't necessarily depend on the company. I've had different experiences on different airplanes, with the same airline. You just never know! Check Seatguru if you want but they're often wrong and the design of the darned armrest can alone be the culprit. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...lies/irked.gif

Tip: instead of placing the seat down from above, put it on the edge of the seat and slide it back towards the back of the seat (is this clear?) In other words, push it _vertically_ front to back rather than negotiating with the arm rests. The SNS is very flat on the bottom but not too wide. I've never not gotten it to fit and we fly mainly transatlantics.

There are single flying parents who manage two car seats but the other seat would have to be very small and light to make it work. I'm not lecturing but just know that it can, and has been done! Please don't check the other seat as luggage unless you have the original packaging. Try to arrange a seat at your destination, even a temporary one.

Just another point, the CARES harness is not restricted as a car seat is. You can place it on an aisle and sit between the children. Remember too that the car seat doesn't _have_ to go by a window. It can go in a center seat in the center section. There has to be an aisle on both sides (you'll be on a bigger aircraft with at least two aisles). There is no negotiation (like the fact the SNS is small). The rules are the rules when it comes to flying. Two car seats can be placed next to each other either by a window (window, aisle) or two center seats, as long as neither is by the aisle.

I don't think the CARES harness is as safe as a car seat but flying itself is safe and it certainly is better than just the lap belt. It doesn't have a crotch strap or side protection. If you're military, I'm sure you can resell it when your last baby outgrows it. My biggest concern is that you avoid checking your car seat as luggage. If you're flying to the states, try to have a seat arranged at your destination. Perhaps buy a Scenera on line and have your dh, or whomever, bring it to the airport. My dd fit the Scenera until age 3 1/2.

I have three children close in age and I've been flying transatlantically with them since each was 4 months old. My dh actually was with us on one leg of our last trip... in business class lol! Lot of help _that_ was, huh?!? (He can't fit in an economy seat and he flew back alone). But now they're old enough that it doesn't really matter. I still had a car seat for the youngest who is 5 but no more diapers or strollers. Yeah!

My non-commercial flying tips;
http://flyingwithchildren1.blogspot.com

hth and have a good trip!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I really appreciate your tips, even a lecture. It makes me angry that there are not proper guidelines for this put out by the FAA and I appreciate any well-researched advice I can get.

We are flying from here to Europe, but expect to make at least three more flights within the next two years, which will mean it's just as cheap to buy the seat.

My only concern about the carseat now is that I'm one person with two kids and three carry-ons, PLUS a carseat stroller. Zoiks. One more carseat in the mix and ack.

THanks again.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah it would be hard to take both seats. I've done it too by myself (2 kids + 2 car seats + carryon + diaper bag). I did it by getting a luggage cart, and clipping one seat to that. Then I put the carryon on top of that, bungeed it, and the other seat fits on top of that, upside down. DD1 walked, and I had DD2 in the sling. It wasn't super fun but it was definitely do-able and we did many flights like that.

As far as airlines, I had both seats next to each other on United, Alaska, and US Air.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Hm. DD1 will be three and a few weeks, and I'm not sure I want her walking if I have a luggage cart. We flew a couple months ago and I had her either in the carrier or in the Sit-n-Stroll, with her shoulders out of the harness (because it's adjusted for DD2 now), but still more or less restrained in there with her legs through the lower parts of the harness. That was just for going through the airport in stroller mode, not for any transport.

I could have her in her carseat on the luggage cart, but I don't feel that is safe.

I think I will just use the harness, and in the future if we can fly w/DH, sell the harness and get my sister to send me her whatchamacallit that wheels the carseats along.

Your blog is awesome. I'm bookmarking it!


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Glad I could help!

I used a largish backpack for my carry-on, plus a diaper bag (when I had more than one in diapers). I was able to hang the diaper bag on the handles of my SNS by pulling them as short as possible. Then the backpack could be worn, carried or thrown in the SNS if it were empty.

I did that too with the straps lol!

It's easier when you at least get down to one in diapers so hang in there! I've flown with three different sizes (one nights-only).

I also wear a very small bag around my neck for the important stuff. Just the wallet, cell and tickets go there. It doesn't count at all. Try to keep it to carry-on two bags; the backpack and the diaper bag. My backpack goes up to my knee when placed on the floor. You can get a lot in there and it's well under the limit on size. I really recommend this!


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

Doesn't apply to you in this instance, but you may want to check the european rules on hand-luggage. It was a real pain flying over with a carry-on and diaper bag and then being only allowed one piece of hand-luggage on my european and return flights.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Mrs. Kingred- I will. We are flying direct from the U.S. to Germany so hopefully that won't apply for this particular flight. We will do that when we come back!


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrskingred* 
Doesn't apply to you in this instance, but you may want to check the european rules on hand-luggage. It was a real pain flying over with a carry-on and diaper bag and then being only allowed one piece of hand-luggage on my european and return flights.

This is more for anyone reading than it is for the Edna, since she's flying a U.S. company. She also has more than one child so the carry-on's are not an issue.

Look on the airline's website and check. Most European companies allow an extra carry-on, in addition to exempting car seats and strollers. Most of the time you should be able to bring on a reasonable carry-on and a diaper bag with a lap baby. Before flying, look it up on their website and print it out to avoid any confrontations. Some European airlines even offer an extra checked bags.

I strongly recommend _against_ using a "roller board" or suitcase with integrated wheels and handle. Do NOT post that they are allowed. They _may_ be but I will say that airline staff hate these things since they take up so much overhead space and are hard to store. They are more likely to give you a break if they see a regulation-sized backpack, plus a modest diaper bag.

It's easier to store two smaller bags too, than one big one.


----------

